# Klonopin v Valium



## cajunjay (Apr 2, 2007)

What is the difference between these two meds, from what i have read they are the same thing except Valium is far cheaper.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

All benzos are pharmacologically fairly similar, but these 2 are remarkably similar due to their abnormally long half-lives. Valium is sometimes preferred because of the quicker onset, whereas Klonopin may be preferred due to the 6-8 hours of effect. Also, Klonopin is more potent (don't feel arguing the whole potency ordeal, so let's just say that it has a much lower effective dose when compared to that of Valium).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Klonopin is only more potent in terms of how many miligrams it takes to get the same effect as more potent benzos. At equivalent doses they would be expected to act much the same. This is of no relevance when you consider that even a tiny packet of Sweet N' Low weighs in at 1,000 mg -- equal to the weight of Valium found in 100 of the largest size Valium tablets.

I've used both in the past. Given the choice, I'd pick Valium. YMMV. I currently take Xanax and have been for a few years now.


----------

